# "Mind power" threatens plane



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/04/06/2864643.htm


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd rather fly with the "mind power" nut, than a bomb toting one! He would be more interesting to talk to, as well.:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

> The stewards had to take the threat seriously so he had his arms and legs cuffed and remained that way for the rest of the flight.


But what good would restraining his limbs do...if hes going to use his mind?.....and now a quick word from our sponsors


----------

